# I need a contextual toolbar for touch screen monitor, like a virtual stream deck



## DANIELE (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi all, I bought a little 11.6" touch screen display to add it to my actual three monitor setup.
I'd like to use it with some kind of "application contextual toolbar" where I could set some profile to use with my applications, first of all with my DAW, like a virtual stream deck (I already have a Stream Deck).

Do you know some kind of software that allow me to do this?

Thank you.


----------



## dts_marin (Apr 18, 2019)

AutoHotKey is an obvious choice if you are comfortable with scripting. It depends on what exactly you want to achieve with this toolbar. Trigger DAW-exclusive actions or access Windows-level functions? Provide more details


----------



## DANIELE (Apr 18, 2019)

dts_marin said:


> AutoHotKey is an obvious choice if you are comfortable with scripting. It depends on what exactly you want to achieve with this toolbar. Trigger DAW-exclusive actions or access Windows-level functions? Provide more details



Yeah, I thinked about it but I need something more visually programmable. I know how to write code but I don't have time to do it.


----------



## dts_marin (Apr 24, 2019)

If your DAW supports MIDI triggers for actions then Open Stage Control is phenomenal. Mostly visual object low level programming with CSS and java for more advanced stuff. Needs a bit of setup prep but you can do crazy things with it. But for sure it won't do the contextual application thing without a custom module and/or some AHK background magic.


----------



## DANIELE (Apr 24, 2019)

dts_marin said:


> If your DAW supports MIDI triggers for actions then Open Stage Control is phenomenal. Mostly visual object low level programming with CSS and java for more advanced stuff. Needs a bit of setup prep but you can do crazy things with it. But for sure it won't do the contextual application thing without a custom module and/or some AHK background magic.



I have reaper so yes! Well, I think I'll need some time to spend to study how to use these applications.


----------



## dts_marin (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm also using Reaper so I can help you. I went through all that recently but my time is limited currently. 
Since Reaper supports OSC controllers the setup is a LOT simpler (you can skip the MIDI python install thing). You just need to make an OSC config and your are pretty much ready. 
The only thing that I couldn't do because of Reaper's OSC implementation was to send track color via OSC to Open Stage Control.


----------



## DANIELE (Apr 29, 2019)

dts_marin said:


> I'm also using Reaper so I can help you. I went through all that recently but my time is limited currently.
> Since Reaper supports OSC controllers the setup is a LOT simpler (you can skip the MIDI python install thing). You just need to make an OSC config and your are pretty much ready.
> The only thing that I couldn't do because of Reaper's OSC implementation was to send track color via OSC to Open Stage Control.



So if I don't bother you I'll ask you something once I'll have some time to get to this.


----------

